# sock animals



## angel1980 (Sep 26, 2011)

This Winter i got into making sock animals. Here is a sock pony i made.Once my first was made , i had to make 3 more for friends.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

What does it mean to be a sock... something?

The donkeys are so cute!!!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

They are sooo cute.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

The donkeys are artfully made from purchased socks! Too cute!! Nice work Angel1980!!!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

cute!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are so cute,love your work.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

My daughter is making sock cats!!!! She loves doing it and her daughters help her by picking out the eyes....  

Love your donkeys!!!! They are so cute!!!! Are they made with just one pair of socks?


----------



## angel1980 (Sep 26, 2011)

yes the sock poneys i mde are with one pair of socks. I've also made glove animals . will try and take photo soon and upload them.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Those donkeys are wonderful...... and super colours too. I'm not surprised you're asked for more. I'd love one too.


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

what a neat idea!! Easy quick Christmas gifts for my grandchildren!!
they look soft and enjoyable to play with too!!
Where did you get the pattern for this? or did you just make it up?
pm me if you can share the pattern.

Angie


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

They are adorable. I guess you could go all out and knit the socks first - Naw, maybe not.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

They are all very cute.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

So cute and clever!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Some adorable ponies and kitties. Thanks for sharing. Edith M


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

The sock donkeys are adorable. rlmayknit


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Love them all.


----------



## angel1980 (Sep 26, 2011)

hi i had found a pattern a while ago, it was actually for a zebra but i transformed it into a pony cause my stepdaughter loves hourse.if i can scan it to my pc clearly enough i'll then place it on the forum under patterns request.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Carina 2 cats (Aug 24, 2012)

Please please help me.... I can't find the pattern for your lovely sock pony


----------

